# pet classes



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Who thinks these are/would be a good idea at a show or not and for what reasons?


----------



## Juliekeensnapper (Oct 7, 2017)

I think having pet classes for children might be a good idea, to encourage young people, but I don't like the idea of pet classes for adults, I think adults should be encouraged to take on a specific breed and breed and show to the correct standard.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I think it would be a good idea. It would expand diversity and interests within the community. The incorporation of the pet class would be a good bridging aspect for new mice breeders/owners to the mouse fancy. In result, the pet class will hopefully encourage and attract more hobbyists. A new establishment and exploration of skills and categories for the class, such as tricks, temperament, etc.

However, I could see conflict developing due to the different value systems of phenotype and pet breeders- culling, breeding methods viewed as humane and pet show mice not as appealing as phenotype show mice (prejudice). Example: The post above me shows a preference that adults breed a specific variation and show to the correct standard. Implies a presumption that the pet class will always be viewed as a secondary/children class because such specimens do not share equal quality in appearance. Breeders in the pet class may take offense to this, in result conflict.

But who am I to say, I do not even show.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.I've just started showing rats and note they have both.I'm running a mouse show in June and wondering whether to include one.I'm torn.


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

I've never been to a show (yet) but personally speaking, if I were to go to a show with the intention of exhibiting stock but I was unsure of their quality, I would love to be able to enter a pet class or two instead. Firstly it would give me a feel for how the classes worked, it would build up my own confidence, and it would be a nice opportunity to get my mice seen, and to be able to have a chat with the judge and other breeders about their potential without the pressure of going against mice from prize winning lines.
I guess personally I would see the pet classes as more of a 'practice run' without any real expectation of taking any prizes, but instead gaining valuable experience.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks so much for that well thought out response.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

In Denmark we have a pet class at shows and it works extremely well. We have several pet owners in the club and children as well


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thanks for that.Do you think the pet folk are encouraged to become full club members/show exhibitors?Or are they generally happy to remain on the pet side of things?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

SarahC said:


> thanks for that.Do you think the pet folk are encouraged to become full club members/show exhibitors?Or are they generally happy to remain on the pet side of things?


There's a mix of both, really. Overall it seems pretty even; some will "move up", others are content to stay. For us, the prices are the same, so that doesn't factor into what they choose. Our memeberships are split into Regular Member (100 dkk), Registered Breeder (150 dkk), Household Membership (150 dkk), Household Breeder (200 dkk) - prices are yearly. But the price for showing is the same no matter which membership you have and which class you show in, but costs extra if you're not a registered member (you can only show once without being a member).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

that's absolutely great insight.What is the difference between all of the memberships?I had no idea there were different tiers within clubs.It never crossed my mind until I went to a rat show.I personally enjoyed the varied group of rat fanciers.?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Regular membership is just a standard membership, and household membership is a membership that covers an entire household. As opposed to UK and many other countries, in Denmark pedigrees are pretty important for many of us - perhaps especially because there are so few of us (it's a very small country). DMG has their own online pedigree database, and a Breeder membership simply grants you free access to register pedigrees (anyone can view it, non-members as well). If you're a regular member, it costs 5 dkk for each pedigree you want to register. 
DMG is not only an exhibition club, but also focuses a lot on the community. They have an official members only facebook group, and since many of us know each other in real life we also meet up from time to time. There's talk about doing meetups where the focus is learning about genetics or something like that, and it mostly comes down to what the members want.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it really sounds wonderful.Thanks so much for sharing this (to me)rather amazing snippet of club life in Denmark.There's always stuff to learn from different communities


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Of course! Always happy to share


----------

